# Can anyone tell me the history on this knife? Thank you in advance.



## Bigsky (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## McMan (Sep 12, 2021)

Butcher knife, American, ~1950s on. Probably for pro use, considering it's no frills--has straps not rivets. My guess would be that the handle's stamped with a distributor not a brand.


----------



## Bigsky (Sep 12, 2021)

Thank you!


McMan said:


> Butcher knife, American, ~1950s on. Probably for pro use, considering it's no frills--has straps not rivets. My guess would be that the handle's stamped with a distributor not a brand.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 12, 2021)

First time I see straps. Smart and simple.


----------

